# Possibility of a GSD/Malinois Mix



## MissLilyBean

We've been seriously considering a GSD for quite some time. We know several people in the local law enforcement and just got news that two of their dogs had an accidental litter. From what we're being told, they are GSD/Malinois mix. They're selling them at a "very negotiable $500."

Is this worth checking out? Or should we hold off on the puppy fever? Opinions?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Packman

$500 sounds like a good deal...I'd love to have one !


----------



## wolfy dog

I have owned a Malinois and now have a GSD. They are very different breeds. Personally if you are looking for a GSD I would not get a mix like that. I prefer the GSd's calmer nature over the always hyped up Malinois but this is just my experience. Others may have a different opinion. Best would be for you to meet the parents of the litter.


----------



## MissLilyBean

wolfy dog said:


> I have owned a Malinois and now have a GSD. They are very different breeds. Personally if you are looking for a GSD I would not get a mix like that. I prefer the GSd's calmer nature over the always hyped up Malinois but this is just my experience. Others may have a different opinion. Best would be for you to meet the parents of the litter.


I have heard that about the Malinois and was a bit concerned about that. Hopefully, we'll meet the parents soon. If we don't, I'd definitely pass.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I would meet the parents, check on their pedigree and health x-rays/test, and if you like them then $500 for a pup is a STEAL!!!


----------



## bryant88

Its not hard to do your research and find a good pup for cheap. I did a lot of looking until I found my boy. Both parents had papers and pups too. Got him for $500. Got to see the dad and only pics of the mom but still a great deal. If it was me I would look for a pure GSD instead of a mix. I live in Missouri and I found several pups in the $500 range. Good luck


----------



## wildo

Most definitely worth checking out if your interested in a Mal/GSD mix. I just got one myself and he's been a real joy.


----------



## AgileGSD

What are you looking for in a dog? The Mal x GSD mixes I've seen have been nice dogs, some are more GSD-y and some are more Mal-y. I would go check out the puppies and the parents. Some lines of Mals are overly sharp and anti-social (but then...some lines of GSDs are too), so just make sure the parents aren't too extreme in ways that you wouldn't want to deal with. I would hope they are taking excellent care of them, they will be wormed, have vaccines, vet checks, etc if they are asking $500 for them. That said, you're unlikely to find a purebred GSD puppy from health tested parents for $500.


----------



## Nickyb

I have a mix as well, I love her but she does require more work then my previous GSD. I would check them out and go from there, do some research and look at the parents. Assuming these k9's are from the law enforcement, I'm assuming they have great working lines.... which means they require a lot of work which they were bred to do. Any questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## heatherjivi

Okay so I know this thread is old but I have a Belgian Malinois/GSD named Dixie and was wondering what advice or tips y'all could give me to helping her become a well behaved dog, I've done extensive amounts of research on the breed understand their true purpose and that they are a force to be reckoned with lol. Anything especially on obedience and how to stop her unwanted chewing habits would be great and very appreciated!


----------



## Baillif

You'd probably have better luck if you started your own thread


----------

